# Aikido's breakfalls



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 13, 2009)

http://onlineaikido.com/

[yt]bTg7SwskOmA[/yt]


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting the video and the link. I saved the link in my favorites and it was cool to see the breakfall slowed down so you can really see it. I wish I had online videos like this one and others on the site to help me learn and understand the basic mechanics of these moves when I was new to Aikido!

Robyn :asian:


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, that's a really nicely done video.  I like the angles and the slow mo.

David


----------



## Korppi76 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice video


----------



## Zyaga (Jan 14, 2009)

Great video. I like the angles of how everything is shown.

Also, for me it seemed to actually help that the person speaking was using his pointer to make it clear as to exactly what and where he was talking about.


----------



## amir (Jan 22, 2009)

Great Video

Unfortunatly, it was so good I have a couple of technical questions \ comments, based on the way we (My Sesnei teachs us how to guide too) teach those Ukemi:

A. For the Ex. demos, What is your non leading arm doing while rolling?  Are you trying to block with it (Our approach considers that to be a risky solution).

B. For the last Breakfall, why are you crossing your legs?  (My expreince is this can become painfull if the fall is strong and the upper leg goes with the momentum.


And again, great work.
Amir


----------



## Koshou911 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks!

That was a great vid


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2009)

Amir you would have to direct your questions to the group featured in the video.  Go to their online page and email them there.


----------



## teekin (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, what a Dynamic breakfall. Thanks for sharing this and the website. I hadn't seen anything this active ( as opposed to a passive reaction) until now. Kinda opens up the possibilities doesn't it? 
lori


----------



## redantstyle (Feb 7, 2009)

cheater sutemi.


----------

